# Sad Announcement



## Carpenter Ranch (Aug 2, 2010)

Last week I had some neighbor dogs crawl under my fence & kill my FAVORITE buck. My dogs woke me up early in the morning and I saw 3 dogs in my buck pen attacking my buck, Cracker Jack. 2 yellow labs & a red haired dog. Animal Control found the dogs the next morning, but th eowners of the labs are going to fight me about it.

I just hate these people that move out of the city limits & think it is OK to let their dogs run wild. Cracker Jack was SO sweet & already had a junior championship when I bought him last August. He was a 4th generation Mini Nubian.

I just wanted to rant a little about these people. They are being VERY difficult to deal with & actually came to my home and were yelling & cussing at me that their dogs were being taken away over a "stupid, stinking goat". The nerve of some people!!

So I am in the market for 2 new Mini Nubian bucks that will be redy to breed this fall. If you have anything wonderful, let me know. I would prefer 5th or 6th/purebred.

Thanks for letting me rant. Cracker Jack was loved and will be missed.


----------



## KourtneyBrooke (Mar 14, 2011)

Ohmygosh, my heart aches for you... that is just terrible!! 

I agree with you, 100%!! People should not let their dogs run free to do as they please, **especially if they seek out and cause harm any other person or animal- period! This just makes me sick to my stomach... the best of luck to you in this matter. You are in my prayers & I am so sorry for your loss :tears:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How awful...I am so sorry....and I agree with KourtneyBrooke....It makes me sick ...that people allow their dogs to run free.... Prayers sent your way... ray:  :hug:


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

Sue the crap out of them!!! :veryangry: I am not one to usually scream that, but if they want to be butt heads, that is what they deserve! My friend had some of her does killed by the neighbors dogs, after a few calls to a lawyer, they paid for her to replace her does. If you buck had already won championships, he was worth more as a stud, right??? If thier dogs come back and are harassing your livestock, it is your right to shoot them on your property (at least it is in TN). 
I am sorry about your loss. :sigh:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I am so sorry, i agree. you need to fight, they seem to be asking for it!! My buck was just attacked a couple weeks ago but luckily it wasnt bad, im so sorry again


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm sorry too.. It is totally irresponsible for anyone anywhere to let their dogs run wild.. both for the dogs safety as well as for other animals!!! Although I wouldn't wish a lawsuit on anyone.. this is one of those outrageous events that lawsuits are for. Im sorry for your loss. Good luck with this situation.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

The neighbors actually had the nerve to come attack YOU?!? I'm sorry, but if that happened to one of my bucks...their dogs would be dead and I would have marched over to their house and given them a good ol' country a$$ kickin'! Lol. 

I'm so sorry about your buck. I'm not sure I would go as far as to file a lawsuit, but maybe you can work something out to where they will pay to replace him. I think if you threaten them with a lawsuit and they know or think you are serious then maybe they'll be wise enough to just pay and be done with it. A lawsuit will cost you way more than the buck was worth even if you win. But if you have the funds for it then I don't blame you. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Awful....excuse me, but screw them! Your goat wasn't "just a goat". He was a pet as well as a valuable animal. Allowing your dogs to be off of your property at ALL is illegal. And a dog that kills livestock is automatically liable to be put down immediately. I would absolutely do the exact same thing. You don't want to get a new buck and it eaten by your neighbor's dogs as well. If they want to fight, I would go to court and I would also ask for the cost of your buck if you have a bill of sale showing how much you paid for him. Watch out though. If they are that weird, you never know what they will do to your animals in the future. I might invest in a motion activated floodlight (like for a porch) near your pens and a small camera (many horse barns consider a cam essential for potential thieves.) I had our neighbors shoot one of my goats. With a BB gun thank God, and he wasn't seriously injured but still...major no, and if you can't prove they did something there isn't much you can do. So cameras are helpful, and may deter them if they know it is there.


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

My neighbor's dog attack my Goat Goat a few months ago, I came over crying let them know my PET was hurt. We will shoot any dog that causes mischief now, and they know it, they have tied their dogs up. If you have the right to protect your property, tell your neighbors to pen up their dogs or lose them.


----------



## Froggy (Feb 27, 2011)

I am so sorry...that is just horrid.  
I know how it is...I've lost at least several chickens, cats and a rabbit to my neighbor's loose dogs. They would keep the dogs in for a couple weeks after the attacks, then let them lose again. They don't care AT ALL. :veryangry: 
I really hope there is some way you can get the dogs' owners to give you money (as much as your buck was worth). I know it won't replace him, but it is the very least the dogs' owners could do! 



Froggy


----------

